# HPI elements - Timing AND duration



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (May 4, 2014)

When the provider documents this: "The pain started last night and continued all day until today.".  Would that be 2 elements:  Timing AND duration?


----------



## beulastella (May 4, 2014)

yes, pain started last night - Is your Time& continued all day until today - Is your duration.


----------



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (May 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## CatchTheWind (May 5, 2014)

Actually, it's vice-versa! 

Duration is how long the patient has had the problem, which in this case is since last night ("started last night").

Timing refers to whether it is continuous, comes and goes, or only comes on at certain times of day.  So "continued all day until today" would be your timing.


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (May 19, 2014)

pain started last night is duration 

and continued till today is time


----------

